# help building a computer



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello, I want to build a PC for gaming and general use. I want to play games such as Call of Duty, Fifa, Grant Theft Auto etc.

I already have the following:
Hardrive - 1T 7200
Mouse, Keyboard.
Monitor
Windows 7 Professional.

I need help getting the following:

CPU - i want a Intel icore 5, there are several out there and gen 1, 2, 3 im not sure what the differences in performance is, Im looking to purchase one for about 200ish dollars.

Motherboard - i am unsure what type of motherboard to get, i dont know what is a good price range for a good one. Basically im looking to put in 8 GB ram as i hear this is enough to run games, also the CPU im looking to put in iCore 5. Any suggestions for motherboard? I heard ASUS and Gigabyte are good but im not sure which one to get.

Power Supply - i am not sure what is a good brand for this, i think i will need a 650W powersupply to run my computer smoothly?

RAM - i want to get a 8 GB ram. I just want to know what brand you recommend?

Graphics Card - I want a Nvidea GeForce GTX whihc is the latest series i think. I dont know which one to get though in the series, i don't want to get one that is too advanced and just a waste to spend the extra bucks. What would be sufficient? I am willing to spend upto 200ish on this. 

CD Drive - there are very cheap ones 20 bucks etc. This i would use primarily just to install the games and play etc, maybe burning. I am willing to pay upto 50 bucks for a decent one if needed. 

Computer Case - i dont care much about looks just need a good brand that is strong and will keep my computer cool. 

Hold you guys can help me through this soonest. 

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you want to build use the suggested build list for a guide: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/intel-and-amd-build-list-revised-662987.html
The $1000 Intel would probably fill your requirements.
Some of the cases are pretty excessive, SSD's can be removed and aftermarket CPU coolers aren't needed if no OC will be applied. Not much point in OC'ing any new CPU's.


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

I am looking at CPUs

What is the difference between:

Intel Core i5-3570k and Intel Core i5-3570.

Also from the above which is better if you compare one the above to:

Intel Core i5 2500K.

Suggestions which from the 3 above is the best to get?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The "k" series Intel will OC. Any of the above are good CPU's.
The i 2500k is my favorite.


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

Any recommendations for a mother board?


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I am also looking to build a gaming PC.

I have similair ideas to what I want as the OP, but is there not a way to get :

i7 CPU
Some sort of NVIDIA Graphics Card
1TB Hard Drive
8GB RAM
A good motherboard
and a good case 
and a cd drive 

for around £800 / $1200 ?

I've had a look at the Intel Build list , but £950 is out of my budget. Even £800 is , but I might be able to get away with that.

TIA


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

i've been doing research.

I have found out you wont feel much of a gameplay difference between an i7 CPU and an i5. And an i5 will be cheaper. I have read that go for their the iCore 5 - 2500k or the Intel Core i5-3570. Both similar price around 220 dollars. 

Nvidia graphics card i am also not sure about which series to get. the 600 series seems a bit pricy im thinking a 500 series one but no sure if somone can shed some light on that please.

8GB RAM is pretty cheap around 50 bucks. I've read Corsair Vengeance is a good one. But i looked and there are like 5 of them at similar prices and seem the same anyone got any ideas on that?

A motherboard is something im struggling with too. 

A CD drive in my opinion wont cost you much for a basic one around 30 bucks.

I think the main components is the CPU, the Graphics Card, the Power Supply. You would rather spend more bucks on those than the CD drive and case.


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

So Far i have picked out these:

Power Supply: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W
Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo)
Newegg.ca - Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K

OR

Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W 
Newegg.ca - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I52500K

Im still not sure which to get as i've heard good things about both. Since the price difference is very similar i would want one that would last longer and is better. 

Can someone tell me which is a better buy from the two above?


RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 
Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9

Graphic Card:

Im thinking this one?

ASUS ENGTX550 TI DC/DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0
Newegg.ca - ASUS ENGTX550 TI DC/DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

I need help on the motherboard. 

And feedback on the parts i've chosen please.

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ Username_1
Please start your own thread to avoid confusion.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PSU is good.
Neither of the two Intel CPU's is better than the other and neither will last any longer than the other. Both are good options.
GPU is good.
Good Mobo option: Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay.

I've decided on the following:

Motherboard (good suggestion Thanks!):
Newegg.ca - ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU: 
Newegg.ca - Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K

Power Supply: 
Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

RAM:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144 http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144

Graphic Card:
Newegg.ca - ASUS ENGTX550 TI DC/DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Now i need a case i'm not sure how to choose one. considering it needs to be able to fit the motherboard and power supply can you suggest one according to the above?

I don't want to spend too much on it. up to 75 dollars. Would prefer one with the red or blue led lights. 

Is there anything else im missing?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

This was the only case I found that is good build quality and did not eat you on shipping.

Newegg.ca - Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No bling but a well built case with good airflow: Newegg.ca - COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks..

wanted to ask, is there a big difference between the two? 

Will there be a visible difference in gameplay?

Newegg.com - ASUS ENGTX560 TI DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

and

Newegg.ca - ASUS ENGTX550 TI DC/DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would go with the 256Bit GPU.


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay. Also is there a motherboard for a bit cheaper. This one seems quite advanced and i dont think i'll need all the features?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

1155 Asus Mobo's from Newegg: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, ASUS, Intel Motherboards, LGA 1155

Gigabyte: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Motherboards, Intel Motherboards, GIGABYTE, LGA 1155


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey i came accross a website with labor weekend sale.

I saw 3 different graphics cards:

1. MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti Hawk OC 950MHZ 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI Mini-HDMI DX11 PCI-E Video Card - MSI/MicroStar - N560GTX-Ti HAWK

2. ASUS GeForce GTX 560 Ti 
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=64376&vpn=ENGTX560%20Ti%20DCII%20TOP%2F2DI%2F1GD5&manufacture=ASUS&promoid=1084

3. EVGA GeForce GTX 570 
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=58573&vpn=012-P3-1571-KR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1382

They are all similar price i just wanted to know which is the best one.


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

Also wanted to know which power supply is better

1. Corsair TX650 V2 650W ATX 12V
Corsair TX650 V2 650W ATX 12V Single Rail 53A 24PIN ATX Power Supply Active PFC 80PLUS Bronze - Corsair - CMPSU-650TXV / CP-9020038-NA

2. OCZ Z-SERIES 850W 80+ Gold Certified
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=50802&vpn=OCZZ850M&manufacture=OCZ%20Technology&promoid=1084

3. XFX 750W PRO750W Core Edition Single Rail
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=59617&vpn=P1750SNLB9&manufacture=XFX&promoid=1084

One is 850W the other 650W and the other 750W. The price is very similar 5$ difference between 850W and 650W and the 750W is around 20bucks cheaper.


----------



## hilz (Aug 30, 2012)

Is this a good combo deal? Is the motherboard good and fit is my main concern.

NCIX Gaming Bundle Deal Intel Core i5 3570K Unlocked CPU & MSI Z77A-G45 DDR3 SLI Motherboard - Bundle Deals - Z77A-G45 & 3570K


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You realize NCIX is based in and ships out of Vancouver, Canada? You should check on their international shipping costs before ordering. I am not entirely certain they will ship to outside North America.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

hilz said:


> Hey i came accross a website with labor weekend sale.
> 
> I saw 3 different graphics cards:
> 
> ...


Asus or EVGA are the better brands.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

hilz said:


> Also wanted to know which power supply is better
> 
> 1. Corsair TX650 V2 650W ATX 12V
> Corsair TX650 V2 650W ATX 12V Single Rail 53A 24PIN ATX Power Supply Active PFC 80PLUS Bronze - Corsair - CMPSU-650TXV / CP-9020038-NA
> ...


XFX or Corsair for quality and reliability.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

gcavan said:


> You realize NCIX is based in and ships out of Vancouver, Canada? You should check on their international shipping costs before ordering. I am not entirely certain they will ship to outside North America.


NCIX now has a store and website in US.

NCIX - Buy Computers, Computer Parts, Laptops, World's Leading Discount Computer Store


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

hilz said:


> Is this a good combo deal? Is the motherboard good and fit is my main concern.
> 
> NCIX Gaming Bundle Deal Intel Core i5 3570K Unlocked CPU & MSI Z77A-G45 DDR3 SLI Motherboard - Bundle Deals - Z77A-G45 & 3570K


Not a bad price but Asus & Gigabyte are better brand choices for the Mobo.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

shotgn said:


> NCIX now has a store and website in US.
> 
> NCIX - Buy Computers, Computer Parts, Laptops, World's Leading Discount Computer Store


Only helps with US orders. OP seems to be in Europe, so shipping is still going to be a killer.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah...didnt see that. Thanks


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

*My £700 Gaming Rig*

Just asking if I have a good combo of components, and if they'll work with each other.
Also , shout out if you think what I have got could be swapped fror something else...


Intel i5 3750K Ivy Bridge http://tinyurl.com/8tzn2x9 174.94

Corsair 8GB 1.6GHz http://tinyurl.com/7vzbpsc 38.65

Motherboard	Asus P8Z77-V-Pro OR The intel Z77 version ( Think it has SLI)

Graphics MSI GeForce GTX 570 HD	
PSU Thermaltake Smart Series 850w http://goo.gl/OGOAw 98.22
Hard Drive Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 


Case	CiT Vantage Midi Mesh Gaming Case http://tinyurl.com/9k3rs2w 30.99
or a Coolmaster Elite something or other if this wont fit a ATX MB.

Its late , but I'll post links tomorrow if you need them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Swap the PSU for a 750W minimum SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair ( not the CX-GS-M Series).


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Firstly, my thread got merged with this, but yeah. 

Why should I get the corsair? Would 750W be enough?


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Apart from the psu, is everything gonna be ok? 

For the graphics card,is found it on a website called advanced tec... 

Does this look like a good enough place to get it? MSI GeForce GTX 570 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC NVIDIA Graphics Card 1280MB


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Username_1 said:


> Firstly, my thread got merged with this, but yeah.
> 
> Why should I get the corsair? Would 750W be enough?


I merged the threads to avoid confusion.

SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Username_1 said:


> Apart from the psu, is everything gonna be ok?
> 
> For the graphics card,is found it on a website called advanced tec...
> 
> Does this look like a good enough place to get it? MSI GeForce GTX 570 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC NVIDIA Graphics Card 1280MB


Where you purchase is your choice. I don't know anything about the site so i can't comment on their reliability or support.


----------

